# Arden grange, barking heads or Lilys kitchen?



## Puppy dog (Dec 29, 2011)

Which one is the higher quality food.
Arden grange would be easiet for me but I will happily buy any other if its better for my dog?
And I mean LK`s kibble. 

Also does this feeding sound good?
dry food mixed with natures harvest trays and a bit of salmon oil cos my local pet store says its good for them and its only £3.50 a bottle. 

except on weekends where I will mix in cooked meat and veg instead.

Is it good and healthy or cause my dog to become fussy? 

Thanks dog food is so confusing


----------



## Puppy dog (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh and I have a small breed puppy heres the ingredients of all foods

Arden grange puppy---- Fresh Chicken 18%, Chicken Meal* 18%, Whole Grain Rice, Chicken Fat*, Beet Pulp, Egg Powder, Whole Grain Maize, Dried Brewers Yeast, Fish Meal*, Linseed, Fish Oil*, Minerals, Vitamins, Nucleotides, Prebiotic FOS, Prebiotic MOS, Cranberry Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, Yucca Extract. * Preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary extract. Protein 29%.

Barking heads puppy days---- Boneless Chicken*, Dried Chicken*, Brown Rice, Dried Potato, Oats, Boneless Salmon*, Dried Salmon*, (High Omega 3) Trout, Dried Egg, Chicken Fat, Natural Flavours, Salmon Oil, Lucerne, Seaweed, Tomato, Carrot, Prebitoic FOS & MOS, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 350mg/kg, MSM 350mg/kg, Chondroitin 240mg/kg)
total 55% Chicken & Salmon protein 28%

Lilys kitchen chicken and veg bake (they dont have a puppy formula)----Fresh Organic Free Range Chicken 26%, Organic Rice, Organic Barley, Organic Oats, Organic Rice Protein, Organic Fishmeal, Organic Brown Lentils, Organic Gravy, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Organic Whole Sunflower Seeds, Organic Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Organic Chicken Oil, Organic Carrots, Organic Spinach, Organic Peas , Organic Parsnip, Organic Pumpkin, Organic Broccoli, Organic Honey, Organic Herbs: Golden Rod, Nettles, Aniseed, Celery Seed, Rosehips, Marigold Petals, Cleavers, Milk Thistle, Kelp, Dandelion Root protein 20%


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Have a look at the Which Dog Food website The Dog Food Directory - now listing 856 dog foods! to compare the three. I think Arden Grange is a good food for the price.

As for adding Salmon Oil, have a look at my recent post. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/243957-salmon-oil-vitamin-e.html


----------



## Puppy dog (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you very helpful so basically I should skip the salmon oil yes?


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I started adding Salmon Oil when one of my dogs was itchy and it did the trick and because it is so good for joints skin etc decided to carry on. However I then learnt that if you add Salmon Oil you need to add Vitamin E but because there is Vit E in good quality Dog food and it is harmful to give too much Vit E I felt it was all getting a bit complicated so I ditched the Salmon Oil for long term use and stick with Arden Grange and Applaws (and a spoonful of naturediet) which seem to have everything a dog needs already in it. 
All got a bit complicated for me


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

I have used all of them foods and they all have there own good points. However oscar soon went off eating all of these kibbles even mixed with nature diet or arden grange wet and we also think the high protein gave oscar diarrhoea at times and also smelly ears. and as said he wasn't overly keen on eating any of them. for the last few weeks we now use burns kibble and wet mixed and it has worked wonders for no more waxy smelly ears. less poo and more firmer poo and oscar sits and waits for it he likes it that much. so if your dog turns out to be quite a fussy eater i do recommend trying burns. only thing i am a little disappointed on in the high brown rice content but i got to say it works wonders


----------

